# Hardcore and mirandas



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

Just bought some new lures and i was wondering if anyone have used hardcore and how well it worked. I also got mirandas mink pocket popper, farmland fox #1, and creekbank ****. I'd like anyones input please.

Sincerely, Huntrapper


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I have used Hardcore before but was not overly impressed with it. I have not tried the others but I do use Mirandas canine lures and I am happy with them.


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

ok thanks


----------

